# X800 XL Radeon vs X1950 GT



## boise49ers (Dec 27, 2007)

Will there be a very noticable difference in these 2 cards ? I'm planning on bumping up the GT a bit though. The new shader in the GT should bring about better eye candy shouldn't it ? I was wondering if my system will run Crysis. When I had the X800 XL and a gig of ram the graphics popped up slowly. I almost had to be on top of the eviroment before it showed on the monitor. Then they just popped up.  Crysis the SP Demo !


Oop's wrong catagory !


----------

